# Are Amtrak employees permitted to use medical marijuana?



## Halima (Jul 15, 2019)

Ok so if i have a medical marijuana card am i able to work for Amtrak


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 15, 2019)

No. Medical or not it's a no.


----------



## PVD (Jul 15, 2019)

State laws don't apply. Medical or not it is not only prohibited for employee use, but it is possible to be arrested and charged under Federal law even for possesion of small quantities that may be legal in some states. State and local LEO won't do it in states where it is legal, but one of the various federales might.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 16, 2019)

I have a medical ethanol card and they wouldn't accept that either. It would appear that routine intoxication is contraindicated for use with gainful employment.


----------



## chakk (Jul 16, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I have a medical ethanol card and they wouldn't accept that either. It would appear that routine intoxication is contraindicated for use with gainful employment.



Rule G still applies today as it did decades ago.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 16, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I have a medical ethanol card and they wouldn't accept that either. It would appear that routine intoxication is contraindicated for use with gainful employment.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 17, 2019)

PVD said:


> State laws don't apply. Medical or not it is not only prohibited for employee use, but it is possible to be arrested and charged under Federal law even for possesion of small quantities that may be legal in some states. State and local LEO won't do it in states where it is legal, but one of the various federales might.



I would venture a guess that part of this is, depending on your Amtrak job, that you can be physically in more than state in any given day. Amtrak needs to adopt what are the most restrictive laws.


----------



## PVD (Jul 17, 2019)

It's more than that. Commercial transportation in most forms is covered under a variety of Federal rules. Amtrak is a strange duck. When Congress created it, it delineated which laws it followed and when. Mostly Federal, but when/where alcohol is served would be a notable exception. Even in states where MJ is legal either medical or recreational, there are plenty of jobs where its presence in the system is disqualifying. Federal rules are very strict for things like RR workers, pilots, and commercial drivers. The only thing that is "newer" is the availability of an EAP or diversion program in certain situations.


----------

